# Extended time spent with pt



## LanaW (Oct 17, 2008)

If one of our midwives spend an extended amount of time with a patient during labor then has to turn this patient over to a covering MD (from another practice) for a c section - how would I bill for the midwife time?

Thank you!


----------



## garmab06 (Oct 29, 2008)

This would be a Inpt consult and would need time face to face in order to determine level  

L. Ivonne Garcia CPC
Tucson, Arizona


----------

